# BigEasy's first setup - classic super jolly combo



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

I was like a child at Christmas when I got home to discover the Gaggia Classic had arrived! Think the wife thought I was having a funny turn, though she said she thought the Classic looked nice and compact. Next to the Super Jolly, though, anything looks compact.

I set it all up as quickly as I could while Mrs BigEasy was at Zumba and started pulling shots. It took me a surprisingly long time to dial in the grind on the SJ, but after about 1kg of my wife's grandmother's home roasted beans and 3l of water I finally managed to pull something fairly respectable. Steaming the milk turned out to be the most straightforward thing, which surprised me. Wife returned home from Zumba and actually seemed delighted with my impromptu latte. That's not a euphemism.

I've got a very long way to go, in developing technique, weighing and measuring, etc., but I'm really delighted with my purchases. Wouldn't have had a clue a few weeks ago but thanks to everyone here I'm confident I'm heading in the right direction.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks good. Did you like the taste in the end?

How accurate are the scales? Ones that measure to 0.1g will be more consistent for small amounts


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice set up. I am sure you will continue to enjoy it and improve.

Latte, not my thing but the wine looks good!


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm not a fan of lattes because there is too much milk (I made this one after preparing too much by accident!) but I must confess it tasted pretty good. The beans I was experimenting with are about six months old so I wasn't expecting a taste revelation but it's definitely the nicest drink I've managed to produce from them.

I do have a little set of cheap jewellery scales that go to 0.1g which I plan on using, but I'm just trying to get my head around one variable at a time. I need to set the electronic timer thing on the SJ too to get the dispensed weight right. On that subject the SJ seems pretty messy - there's static so the coffee is sticking to the doser spout and flying all over the place. Not sure if there's anything that can be done about that.

Dialling in the grind was interesting. I was miles out for a long time and then it seemed that suddenly the most minor of adjustments had a massive impact.

I ordered a few different coffees from Rave on their weekend deal so am looking forward to experimenting with those when they arrive. Hopefully won't take me as long to dial in the grind or this could work out an extremely expensive habit.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up which with a bit of patience should produce great coffee. It can take a while to dial in and get used to a grinder, timmyj does a scale which fits round the collar and you can keep a note of grind size for beans.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id be looking for some cable tidy solutions.

I would consider coiling the spare cable up behind the classic and cable tieing it for now.

And maybe shroud the run of twin cables with a white one of these

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cable+tidy+solutions&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=2aMYV7-wJsvTUfefivgD


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice and clean setup. What would you rate on your shot quality with your setup?


----------

